# XML LED



## 350xfire (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I saw someone around here was selling XMLs. Can anyone tell me who?

Thanks


----------



## datiLED (Mar 14, 2011)

350xfire said:


> Hey guys, I saw someone around here was selling XMLs. Can anyone tell me who?
> 
> Thanks


 
Possibly Illumination Supply?


----------



## archer6817j (Mar 20, 2011)

350, PM sent.


----------

